# Male or Female Sulcata



## justincolangelo

This tortoise is about 6 years old, weighing in about 20lbs or more and the shell is dimensions I do not have. I know this tortoise barely fits in a recycle bin... A neighbor returned this giant tortoise to me after an escape attempt.[/php]


----------



## RV's mom

I would be guessing male, altho the front end doesn't have enough forward growth to warrent that assumption

here is RV tipped to reveal...





her tail is smaller and tucked.


----------



## Tom

Hello Justin. You've got a male there. We are happy to help if you've got questions.


----------



## Jacqui

I hope you were wanting it to be a male.


----------



## justincolangelo

Jacqui said:


> I hope you were wanting it to be a male.



Thanks for the replies. It's not too important. I thought I had a female for a long time and was looking into breeding eventually. I think now I will just have to find a female partner. I met someone who uses this site that lives in Portland OR. He has many different tortoises/turtles including some Sulcatas.


----------



## JoesMum

In the wild, most torts are largely solitary. They meet up to mate and move on. They don't get lonely and don't seek company. 

They do get very territorial over food and living space. Regardless of gender, this leads to fights and the loser becomes withdrawn and can become ill and die.

Any new tortoise must be kept in quarantine, entirely separately from yours, for a good 6-12 months to ensure neither makes the other sick.

If you get another, you must have the space to keep them separately and accept that this may have to be permanent, only introducing them to mate before separating.


----------



## baron101

its a boy


----------



## DeanS

Hey Justin...

There's nothing wrong with keeping him solitary...they prefer it that way anyway!


----------

